
OpenJDK 11, Tools of the Trade - vbsteven
https://www.javaadvent.com/2019/12/openjdk-11-tools-trade.html
======
jerven
I especially like to use jstack (well not like) but it really helps to figure
out the issues when a process seems to be hanging. And you can even use it as
a brute profiler, doing manual sampling and correlation.

